# Wagner Tuning 225 Front Mount Intercooler Review



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello Everyone, 

I am in the middle of putting my TT back together after a super-fun timing belt failure :banghead: and decided to do a few upgrades while it was off the road :thumbup:.

One of which is the *Wagner Tuning Front Mount Intercooler kit *(here is their site for more reading)










Here are the specs:
# High-performance 600mm x 355mm x 50mm 10,650cm³ flow rate
# CAD / FEM optimized cast aluminum end tanks
# 60mm Intake, 70mm Exit
# Includes High Grade Hardware and Black Silicone Hoses

The owner of Wagner Tuning is pretty well known in the early Audi 80/90 cars and is making a name for himself with the newer S line turbo models. 

After reading through a post in another forum about these high horse older Quattro cars I checked out their site, and found this kit. I sent an email in to see if the S3 8L kit would work for my 2002 TTQ. The answer was YES! , so I contacted one of my friends in Germany and he picked one up and shipped it over for me.

Here are some pics of what I received today from the UPS man:thumbup::




























I plan on installing it after I get the car back together and some miles on the rebuilt head and Turbo so I can have a real comparative and log some temps and such via my VAD Mobile. Depending on budget & time, I may consider going to a Dyno and getting solid numbers.

I will post more as I progress with the install etc..

Thanks, :beer:
Glen


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

If ya don't mind me asking, what do they get for that kit?.
nvm, read fail. found the link. :banghead:


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

just wondering why does the web site say 225hp/240hp model ?


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> just wondering why does the web site say 225hp/240hp model ?


There was a sport model available in Europe only i am guessing (???) that had 240hp.

See this artical: http://www.seriouswheels.com/cars/top-2005-Audi-TT-Quattro-Sport.htm

Engine code is BFV according to Wikipedia click here 

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

From Wikipedia:
TT quattro Sport
In 2005, Audi released the Coupé-only limited edition (800 sold in the UK, not the 1000 originally planned) Audi TT quattro Sport[10] (known as the Audi TT Club Sport in Europe). Built by AUDI AG high performance specialist subsidiary quattro GmbH, it had increased power from its 1.8 litre turbocharged engine - rising to 240 PS (177 kW; 237 hp) and 320 newton metres (236 ft·lbf) of torque - and a reduction in weight of 75 kilograms (165 lb) to 1,390 kilograms (3,064 lb),[10] which allowed for a 0 to 100 kilometres per hour (0 to 62.1 mph) time of 5.9 seconds, and an electronically limited top speed of 250 kilometres per hour (155.3 mph).[10]

This weight loss was achieved by deleting the spare wheel, rear parcel shelf and rear seats, and the standard fitment air conditioning.[10] Lightweight fixed-back Recaro bucket seats graced the interior.[10] Distinguishable from other TT Coupés by its two-tone paint scheme (Phantom Black pearl painted roof, pillars and mirror housings, in combination with either Avus Silver, Phantom Black, Mauritius Blue or Misano Red body colour)[10] and unique 18" 15-spoke cast aluminium alloy wheels, plus the same body kit as fitted to the TT 3.2 V6, the TT quattro Sport also featured black exhaust tailpipes and uprated suspension settings and new wheels, ½" wider at the rear for improved handling. The brochure stated V6-spec brakes were to be fitted, however models delivered in the UK came with the standard 225 spec brake callipers which were red-painted.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

That kit looks legit:thumbup:


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

jetta2.8 said:


> That kit looks legit:thumbup:


I just received the info that my rebuilt head and gaskets etc.. are not going to be here for another week....

I dont think i can handle *not *installing the intercooler this weekend, since the car is going to sit for another week on jackstands. If I do, I will post full install pics :beer::thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a nice looking intercooler kit. My car was just on jacks stands for about 2 weeks and I hated every minute of it lol.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Cool looking kit - I wish the pricing was a little better though. 

Try one year on jackstands... Then we can talk!


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

DougLoBue said:


> Cool looking kit - I wish the pricing was a little better though.
> 
> Try one year on jackstands... Then we can talk!


Im up to 4 months, so i am beginning to feel your pain :beer:

If this intercooler goes well, I hope to be able to put a group buy together and see if the power of the internet can get the price down. 

The way it sits now, the kit is about 1080 US, plus shipping, so about 1200 landed in the US which is a bit hard to swallow.

But compared to the other options out there, there is nothing that I have seen that is this nicely made with the specificly cast and engineered end tanks, and 1 piece silicon hoses that mate up to the factory locations.

But lets see if the install goes well first  :beer:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

do you lose aliens?


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

XXX 1.8T said:


> do you lose aliens?


I asked them about that, and Wagner Tuning has assured me that there is no mods, as it is designed to fit 100%, so apparently you loose nothing :thumbup:


But, let me get through the install this weekend (no i cannot wait it seems  ), and i can verify it all myself.

I promise I will take loads of pics :beer:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

magnetic said:


> I promise I will take loads of pics :beer:


 You best


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

*Install Done!*

OK, I spent Sunday working on my TT and got the Intercooler installed.

There were a few hardware changes I needed to do as the USA version vs. the Euro version is a bit different (bumper mostly).

Everything fits perfectly, with no interference to the aliens/headlight washers, and no cutting. :thumbup:

I have sent an email to Wagner Tuning about the differences in the vehicles, and they would like to work with me to make a North American installation guide (as theirs is in German anyways), as well as a specific Hardware kit for NA users :thumbup:

I am just uploading the pics to my server, and I will post the install later today... but here is a couple of pics of the front end without the bumper skin on to hold everyone over :beer:


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

Ballin I want one


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

more pics today I promise! I decided to do a different mounting on the rebar than is in their instructions but still using their hardware parts. 

It looks great! going to finish it up after lunch today and upload the pics. 

BTW, i was able to get them to agree to a group buy.... very very interesting :beer:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

How much HP can this baby handle? Im making 500 HP at the wheels, this intercooler looks pretty thin to handle those kind of numbers. It is a pretty sweet set up though.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Im a huge fan of the fact that it already comes blacked out, which is what i would have done anyway. I'd like more info on what needs to be modified and what extra parts need to be bought to get it to fit, but, since you mentioned a group buy, I'll go ahead and throw my name in the hat. If a group but doesn't happen ill probably buy one anyway.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

you wanna talk about taking all the air flow away from the rad! that is very tall and thin but still gonna block a lot of air! mine only take up the bottom center grill! but i have to say it does look good man, the only problem is there not a hard pipe set up.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with 20. The restricted flow to the radiator isnt good. A normal size front mount will effect the radiators ability to cool down. I can't imagine how much worse that thing would be. To be honest, it's overkill. A treadstone tr8 is good for 500+hp and takes up half that space. It also cost just a little less than half of that, pieced together. Just sayin:wave:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

What I don't understand is why is a thread that is a year old suddenly popping back up?

Edit: looks like really nice equipment, but I wouldn't install this without upgrading the radiator also. Even with a better rad, airflow looks very restricted.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

mbaron said:


> What I don't understand is why is a thread that is a year old suddenly popping back up?
> 
> Edit: looks like really nice equipment, but I wouldn't install this without upgrading the radiator also. Even with a better rad, airflow looks very restricted.


due to the noob! :laugh:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I actually am running a TR8 set up which works amazing, but for sh!ts and giggles I called Wagner to find out how this thing would affect the radiator cooling. They mentioned that they used to sell a set up with a core similiar to the size of a TR8, but after testing the two designs this one actually out performs the other. They said that even though it is so tall, the airflow to the RAD isnt any worse than a shorter intercooler, dont know exactly how true that is. They also mentioned that because the intercooler is only 2" thick and has so much more surface area it helps with spool up and improved cooling.

I agree with getting a better RAD for this kind of set up. I already am running a race radiator but I dont see any reason to switch over to an intercooler that is going to potentially hinder the cars cooling capacity. Just my .02

Oh and definitely not a noob...just a new account


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> I actually am running a TR8 set up which works amazing, but for sh!ts and giggles I called Wagner to find out how this thing would affect the radiator cooling. They mentioned that they used to sell a set up with a core similiar to the size of a TR8, but after testing the two designs this one actually out performs the other. They said that even though it is so tall, the airflow to the RAD isnt any worse than a shorter intercooler, dont know exactly how true that is. They also mentioned that because the intercooler is only 2" thick and has so much more surface area it helps with spool up and improved cooling.
> 
> I agree with getting a better RAD for this kind of set up. I already am running a race radiator but I dont see any reason to switch over to an intercooler that is going to potentially hinder the cars cooling capacity. Just my .02
> 
> Oh and definitely not a noob...just a new account



Haha yes the new account!


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Guys, sorry that I missed that someone posted in the thread.

I have been running this for over a year now through 110F-115C central Cali summer and even through to Las Vegas a few times and never had a single issue with cooling.

BUT with that said I also am running stock turbo and tuning, only a catback exhaust during this time.

If you want more info, the owner at Wagner is now a good friend, and I can get any info you need, as well as get a GB going.

Just let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

Added note, I made a bit of an error on my install and mounted it a bit low when I did the mounting to the rebar and ended up cracking the headlight washers. 

I have to drop the motor again soon and do the downpipe and possibly upgrade the Turbo/manifold when i fix an oil leak (while im in there may as well!), and then I will remount the intercooler to properly clear the washers.

Thanks
G


----------



## fdm225 (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi,
Any chance you have pictures from when you were mounting it? I am adding one to my car now and would love to see how you mounted it!

thanks,
dave


----------



## Beowulf-X (Jan 3, 2003)

Since this is here, does anybody know what these are rated up to HP wise? I'm looking to eventually build a 2l stroker and get a bigger turbo, just want to make sure this is a good choice.

Thanks!


----------

